
Amazon wants to deliver your groceries, in addition to everything else - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/business/2013/06/amazon-wants-to-deliver-your-groceries-in-addition-to-everything-else/
======
ColinWright
Different source (reuters.com), significant discussion:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5821139>

~~~
shawndumas
thank you. missed it

~~~
ColinWright
I continue to wish for a system whereby the different sources could all be
quoted and rated within a single "item", and then the discussion would happen
in a single place. As it stands, sometimes a less good "original" gets the
attention, and a better source gets ignored.

Still, if wishes were horses we could all ride, _etc._

